
As the web turns 30, is it an 'out-of-control monster'? - spking
https://news.yahoo.com/turns-30-control-monster-025412959.html
======
ohiovr
What do we have to look forward to in the next 30 years. We went from
curiosity to productivity to all consuming. What comes after that?

